# Knife sharpener



## eman (Mar 2, 2012)

Does anyone use the Chef's Choice diamond hone sharpener???

 Looking for feed back , good or bad.


----------



## luv2q (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had the Chef's Choice 120 for a couple of years and really like it. I've never had the need to use the first stage, but the second and third stages put a great edge on my knives.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## eman (Mar 2, 2012)

So if i bought one at a garage sale that works fine for $4 . I may have gotten a good deal???


----------



## sausageboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Deleted by SausageBoy!


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes you got a great deal, just be gentle about how much you use it... It's mainly used for extremely dull knives...for a knife that is some what sharp a steel will make quick work of it better than the sharpener.....and will not remove very much metal...but it's still a good deal in my eyes my friend....ShoneyBoy


----------



## mdboatbum (Mar 2, 2012)

SausageBoy said:


> They're knife eaters. Okay for sharpening up cheap throw-away knives.


100% agreed. I have the 130, and was, with a little practice, able to get a shaving sharp edge. However, it scratched the heck out of every blade I used it on and removed WAY TOO much steel.

It's fiddly to use, the guides are awkward, the angle changes as you get to the tip and it's under powered. that said, if it's an emergency, and you desperately need a sharp knife RIGHT NOW and it's all you have at your disposal, it would work. Call the $4 lost and toss it on the trash.


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

I have one.  It works fine.  I don't use it on my "go to" knives, only secondary knives that I don't care much about and that get used for things I won't use my good knives on. Also, they aren't much good on really short knives. On my "go to" knives I religiously use a steel and they rarely need a sharpening.  Even then a few swipes over a stone puts them back into shape.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## snowbuck (Mar 2, 2012)

I use the Wicked Edge Knife Sharpening System.  It is on the expensive side but man, talk about sharp knives and a fool proof system to get them that way.  Check it out!


----------



## capntrip (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes 4$ You got a great deal!!!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 2, 2012)

I've got one, it does a decent job but finicky to get the angles right.  I'm used to a professional belt sharpener that will dress your knife in about 2 seconds and seen others chew up a knife into a chicken-boner in 2 minutes or less, lol.  Bought a new diamond coated sharpening steel that does a great job and a few licks with that will restore an edge quickly:








[h3]Recently Viewed Products[/h3]






Dexter-Russell

12" Knife Sharpening Diamond Steel, Each

[h1]12" Knife Sharpening Diamond Steel, Each[/h1]
ITEM NO: *RSHDDS-12CP*

*Ships Free*  with Orders Over $400!



$31.98
  

6 ITEMS AVAILABLE

Qty                                      1                                       2                                       3                                       4                                       5                                       6                                    







  Add to Wish List  

5.0

(1 review)

Read 1  Review

Write a Review

[h2]Product Details[/h2]
Dexter-Russel's Sani-Safe[emoji]174[/emoji] line is built to be both tough and sanitary. This 12" Sharpening Diamond Steel is perfect for any kitchen or chef! A textured, slip-resistant, easy-to-clean polypropylene handle withstands both high and low temperatures. An impervious blade-to-handle seal provides the utmost in sanitary qualification. The sharpener diamond steel excels in commercial use. The diamond steel can be used with any knife, it hones as well as sharpens!
[h2]Features[/h2]
Overview Unit of MeasureEachDimensions12" l. bladeWeight (lbs)0.5ColorWhiteMaterialsPolypropylene Handle, Steel BladeCountry of OriginMade in USA 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



Manufacturing Information ManufacturerDexter-RussellManufacturer SKU19273
http://
http://
REVIEW SNAPSHOT[emoji]174[/emoji]
by PowerReviews

[color= rgb(255, 255, 255)]5.0[/color]
(based on 1 review)

Write a Review

Reviewed by 1 customer

Displaying review *1*

Back to top

1/18/2011

5.0
Wonderful!

By gappmom

from texas

About Me Casual Cook






PROS


Easy To Use
Very Effective
Works Efficiently

CONS


BEST USES


All Knives

Comments about _DexterRussell 12" Knife Sharpening Diamond Steel, Each_:

We love the edge it puts on our knives!

[color= rgb(255, 153, 0)]BOTTOM LINE[/color]  Yes, I would recommend this to a friend

Was this review helpful? Yes  / No

 - You may also flag this review

Displaying review *1*

Back to top

[h2]Customers who purchased 12" Knife Sharpening Diamond Steel, Each also purchased the following:[/h2]
10" Chef Knife w/Green Poly Handle, Each  $27.98
Green Cutting Board Cleaning Brush, Each  $2.25

Estimate Shipping

  Select State     Alabama     Alaska     Arizona     Arkansas     California     Colorado     Connecticut     Delaware     District of Columbia      Florida     Georgia     Hawaii     Idaho     Illinois     Indiana     Iowa     Kansas     Kentucky     Louisiana     Maine     Maryland     Massachusetts     Michigan     Minnesota     Mississippi     Missouri     Montana     Nebraska     Nevada     New Hampshire     New Jersey     New Mexico     New York     North Carolina     North Dakota     Ohio     Oklahoma     Oregon     Pennsylvania     Puerto Rico     Rhode Island     South Carolina     South Dakota     Tennessee     Texas     Utah     Vermont     Virginia      Washington     West Virginia     Wisconsin     Wyoming                 




Calculate

[h3]You May Also Like[/h3]






Dexter-Russell

12" Black Sharpening Steel, Each

$28.45

0.0

(No reviews)

Be the first to
 Write a Review






Dexter-Russell

12" Sharpening Steel w/Wood Handle, Each

$30.95

0.0

(No reviews)

Be the first to
 Write a Review






Montana Knife

12" Sharpening Steel, Each

$13.95

0.0

(No reviews)

Be the first to
 Write a Review






EZ Sharp

Handheld EZ Sharp Knife Sharpener, Each

$9.25

5.0

(1 review)

Read 1  Review

Write a Review






FMP

Handheld "AccuSharp" Knife Sharpener, Each

$10.48

4.0

(4 reviews)

Read 4  Reviews

Write a Review


----------



## venture (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks again Pops! 

Link saved.  That is a good deal on a diamond sharpener.

My steel is still working fine.  Even a good steel doesn't last forever! But at this point it might outlive me?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## danelmore (Mar 2, 2012)

deleted


----------



## strummer (Mar 3, 2012)

Check out a sharpener called the wart hog . I have one and love it . Also another one called the work sharp is really good .


----------



## eman (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a lanzky a few stones, a ceramic tube and a really nice case XXX steel. I like the chefs choice for my old carbon steel blades a couple of passes and finish on my steel. My henkles and wustovs get the lansky ,the steel and then the ceramic tube.


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 3, 2012)

I have this one and love it http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81sIMrDhKOL._AA1500_.jpg


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

I have the Chef's Choice 130 & it even works well with that fancy new slicing knife I won in the throwdown. I very seldom use the first station. The second & third stations keep our knives razor sharp.


----------



## moikel (Mar 4, 2012)

Pretty high tech stuff!I have 2 Japanese composite water stones & a steel. Did a 2 hour course at a Japanese knife  store. I use a mix of Jap & French knives,I can get up to scratch in maybe 5 minutes .Kind of therapeutic in it s own way but cost me a lot more than $4.


----------

